# Neue Anglervertretung in Schleswig-Holstein



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Februar 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Nun hat er doch einen Verbandsposten .



Ja, mir gefiel der Zweck des Vereins/ der Sparte " Die Sparte Angeln bezweckt,

a.)  den Angelsport und den -tourismus an den Küstengewässern und im Binnenland Schleswig-Holsteins durch Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit zu stärken und weiterzuentwickeln sowie Gemeinschaftsaufgaben der Mitglieder insbesondere auf dem Gebiet des Marketings für diese durchzuführen, zu unterstützen und zu fördern sowie den Erfahrungs- und Informationsaustausch unter den Mitgliedern zu organisieren;

b.)  Anliegen seiner Mitglieder von allgemeiner und grundsätzlicher Bedeutung zu bearbeiten und diese in den entsprechenden Organisationen sowie bei sonstigen Stellen zu vertreten;

c.)  die Zusammenarbeit mit anderen Regionen zur Stärkung des Angelsports und des -tourismus zu fördern; (...)"

Danke für die Glückwünsche!


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Februar 2019)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu! Wird der Username jetzt auf Fisherverbandit1000 geändert?!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Februar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu!



Danke! 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wird der Username jetzt auf Fisherverbandit1000 geändert?!



Böse, aber gefällt mir


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. Februar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wird der Username jetzt auf Fisher*verb*andit1000 geändert?!


----------



## saza (13. Februar 2019)

Glückwunsch Lars Wernicke zur Wahl. 


Für eine gemeinsame Lobby- und Marketingarbeit Wassertourismus in Schleswig-Holstein e.V. gründet Sparte „Angeln“
Die Auswirkungen der Reglementierungen rund um den Angeltourismus haben Hochseeangelbetriebe, Bootsverleiher und Angelshop-Betreiber an der schleswig- holsteinischen Ostsee in den letzten Monaten eng zusammenrücken lassen. Rückläufige Buchungszahlen durch das Gebietsverbot in Teilen des Fehmarnbelts und das Baglimit auf Dorsch haben die angeltouristischen Betriebe hart getroffen und dennoch haben sie den Kopf nicht in den Sand gesteckt. Vielmehr wurden gemeinsam und mit Unterstützung des Wassertourismus in Schleswig-Holstein e.V. (WiSH) und der Entwicklungsgesellschaft Ostholstein mbH EGOH als Wirtschaftsförderungs- gesellschaft des Kreises Ostholstein Maßnahmen zur Stabilisierung des Angeltourismus an der schleswig-holsteinischen Ostseeküste entwickelt. So zeigen zum Beispiel die Kapitäne der Hochseeangelkutter im Rahmen der Kampagne „Erlebnis Meer“, warum das Meeresangeln an der Ostsee Schleswig-Holstein so schön ist.
Oldenburg i.H., 13. Februar 2019. Am gestrigen Dienstag wurde nun auch offiziell die Sparte „Angeln“ des Wassertourismus in Schleswig-Holstein e.V. gegründet. Zehn angeltouristische Unternehmen von Flensburg bis Lübeck sind dem Verein im Laufe des letzten Jahres beigetreten und haben damit ihr Interesse an der Mitarbeit und Weiterentwicklung des Angeltourismus signalisiert. Ein nächster Schritt konnte nun in der Gründungsversammlung im Gewerbezentrum in Oldenburg i.H. getan werden. Einstimmig wurden Lars Wernicke aus Kaltenkirchen zum Vorsitzenden sowie Thomas Deutsch aus Heiligenhafen als Stellvertreter und Sandra Belka als Vertreterin der Entwicklungsgesellschaft Ostholstein mbH EGOH in die Spartenleitung „Angeln“ gewählt. Ziel der Sparte „Angeln“ ist es, den Angelsport und den Angeltourismus an den Küstengewässern und im Binnenland Schleswig-Holsteins durch Lobby- und Marketingarbeit zu stärken und weiterzuentwickeln.
Manfred Wohnrade als 1. Vorsitzender des Gesamtvereins freut sich über die neuen Vorstandsmitglieder: „Neue Themen, neue Gesichter, neue Ideen – mit der Sparte „Angeln“ haben wir einen weiteren Themenbereich, der innerhalb des Vereins autark und selbstständig arbeitet. Von dem gemeinschaftlichen Wirken werden alle Mitglieder profitieren und die WiSH wird damit zu einem noch stärkeren Sprachrohr der wassertouristischen Unternehmen in Schleswig-Holstein.“ Lars Wernicke sieht eine Menge Arbeit auf sich zukommen: „Die Gründung der Sparte „Angeln“ ist nicht das Ende der harten letzten Monate, sondern der Anfang von neuen Maßnahmen und Aktivitäten, die wir bereits für das Jahr 2019 planen. So wird es einen gemeinsamen Angel-Guide geben und auch die Webseite „Erlebnis Meer“ wird weiterentwickelt - wir haben vieles vor und freuen uns natürlich über jedes weitere Neumitglied.“
Informationen zur Kampagne „Erlebnis Meer“ finden Sie unter www.erlebnis-meer.de und zum Wassertourismus in Schleswig-Holstein e.V. unter www.wassertourismus-sh.de.
Weitere Presse-Informationen:
Wassertourismus in Schleswig-Holstein e.V.
Röntgenstraße 1  23701 Eutin
Tel.: 0 45 21/ 808 987  Fax: 0 45 21/ 808 11 info@wassertourismus-sh.de • www.wassertourismus-sh.de


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. Februar 2019)

Die beiden Threads haben wir mal zusammengeführt. Danke Saza fürs Posten!


----------



## kati48268 (13. Februar 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Nun hat er doch einen Verbandsposten


Der war echt gut! 


Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wird der Username jetzt auf Fisherverbandit1000 geändert?!


Und der sogar fast noch besser! 

Ich vermute, die eigentlichen Verbände sind auch mal so entstanden; 
aus Engagement, aus Ärger über den Ist-Zustand, aus einer Vision heraus was man erreichen könnte,...
Wie konnte es nur dazu kommen, dass das Verbandswesen so ein Selbstzweck wurde,
der dem eigentlichen, ursprünglichen Zweck sogar entgegen wirkt?

Sehr guter, konsequenter Schritt,
ich vermute, der eh schon aufgescheuchte Funktionärshaufen in SH (Anglerdemo, Fischereiabgabe, Klage,...) wird heute noch ein ganzes Stück mehr erschüttert.


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. Februar 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Sehr guter, konsequenter Schritt,
> ich vermute, der eh schon aufgescheuchte Funktionärshaufen in SH (Anglerdemo, Fischereiabgabe, Klage,...) wird heute noch ein ganzes Stück mehr erschüttert.



Die müssen zusammenarbeiten und werden das sicher auch tun. Lars wurde ja bereits vom Anglerverband geehrt. Und hier geht's erstmal hauptsächlich (wenn auch nicht nur)  um Tourismusförderung. Das ist eine Sparte, die eben nicht alle Interessen der Angler umfasst und u. Umständen sogar mal gegenläufig sein kann. Beispiel, das mir bekannt ist: Die ortsansässigen Angler an den Bodden sind überhaupt nicht begeistert, dass sie "ihr" Gewässer mit so vielen Gästen teilen sollen. Ähnliches habe ich von der Müritz, etc. gehört. Wird in Schleswig-Holstein nicht anders sein.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Februar 2019)

Im Zweck des Vereins steht in der Satzung ja kein Naturschutz drinnen?! 
Kann das denn ein vernünftiger ernst zu nehmender Verein sein?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Im Zweck des Vereins steht in der Satzung ja kein Naturschutz drinnen?!
> Kann das denn ein vernünftiger ernst zu nehmender Verein sein?



Ich kenne zwar nicht die genaue Satzung vom ADAC, aber zumindest ist der ADAC in meinen Augen ein vernünftiger Verein. Ich denke die ehrlichen Ziele des Vereines sollten in der Satzung stehen und nicht die steuerlichen Vorteile...


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Im Zweck des Vereins steht in der Satzung ja kein Naturschutz drinnen?!
> Kann das denn ein vernünftiger ernst zu nehmender Verein sein?



Sarkasmus?


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Februar 2019)




----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Februar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich kenne zwar nicht die genaue Satzung vom ADAC, aber zumindest ist der ADAC in meinen Augen ein vernünftiger Verein.



§ 1 Name und Sitz
Der am 5. Dezember 1946 wieder gegründete Verein trägt den
Namen
Allgemeiner Deutscher Automobil-Club e.V. (ADAC),

§ 2 Zweck und Ziele des Clubs
1. [...] und setzt sich *unter Berücksichtigung
des Natur- und Umweltschutzes* für Fortschritte im Verkehrswesen,
vor allem auf dem Gebiet des Straßenverkehrs, der
Verkehrssicherheit und der Verkehrserziehung ein.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Februar 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Die müssen zusammenarbeiten und werden das sicher auch tun. Lars wurde ja bereits vom Anglerverband geehrt. Und hier geht's erstmal hauptsächlich (wenn auch nicht nur)  um Tourismusförderung. Das ist eine Sparte, die eben nicht alle Interessen der Angler umfasst und u. Umständen sogar mal gegenläufig sein kann. Beispiel, das mir bekannt ist: Die ortsansässigen Angler an den Bodden sind überhaupt nicht begeistert, dass sie "ihr" Gewässer mit so vielen Gästen teilen sollen. Ähnliches habe ich von der Müritz, etc. gehört. Wird in Schleswig-Holstein nicht anders sein.



Es geht um das Angeln Georg! In SH ist der Angeltourismus ein bedeutender Teil unseres Hobbies und wird bei uns seine Berechtigung finden. Aber wir werden unsere Arbeit auch auf andere Bereiche ausweiten, unabhängig von einer Verbandszugehörigkeit der Angler. Ich denke in SH gibt es viele Punkte, wo sich Angler nicht ausreichend vertreten fühlen. Meeresangler sind ja auch in der Regeln an Gewässern im Binnenland interessiert, haben jedoch häufig auf Grund von fehlender Zugehörigkeit zu Vereinen oder Verbänden nicht die Möglichkeit, an bestimmten Gewässern zu angeln. Gerade die Gewässer aus öffentlicher Hand - zum Beispiel bei uns im Norden der NOK oder der ELK - sollte allen Anglern zu gleichen Bedingungen zugänglich sein. Schließlich werden viele Gewässer aktuell auch von allen Anglern aus der Fischereiabgabe finanziert. 

Wir haben in den letzten Monaten eine Liste mit vielen Punkten erstellt, wo wir aus Gesprächen mit Anglern wissen, was sie stört oder wo es Möglichkeiten für Verbesserungen gibt. Diese Themen werden wir Step by Step angehen. Das wird uns nicht von heute auf morgen gelingen und nicht alle Dinge sind zu realisieren, aber wir werden im Interesse der Angler an Lösungen arbeiten. 

Die Politik hat uns immer wieder die Bedeutung des Angeltourismus bestätigt, doch die Unterstützung war bisher sehr überschaubar. Die nicht in Vereinen oder Verbänden organisierten oder auswärtigen Angler hatten hier bei uns keine Stimme, obwohl man in der Mehrheit ist. 

Wir möchten sagen "Willkommen in Schleswig- Holstein"- das gilt für alle Angler! Wir haben hier sehr schöne Angelreviere, teilweise einmalig. Das müssen wir nutzen und für Angler zugänglich machen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> § 1 Name und Sitz
> Der am 5. Dezember 1946 wieder gegründete Verein trägt den
> Namen
> Allgemeiner Deutscher Automobil-Club e.V. (ADAC),
> ...



Guck mal an, ich bin da kein Mitglied und interessiere mich auch nicht wirklich für die Satzung des ADAC. Aber es ist doch schön, wenn sich noch eine NGO für Naturschutz einsetzt. Ich lese intensiv Nachrichten aus der Automobilindustrie (ist ja meine berufliche Heimat), häufig auch vom/ über den ADAC. Da mir dieser Punkt bis heute nicht aufgefallen ist, scheinen die aber andere Prioritäten bei den Interessen ihrer Mitglieder ausgemacht zu haben. Natürlich spielt die Umwelt in den Meldungen teilweise eine Rolle, aber als Zweck in der Satzung hätte ich das nicht erahnt. So wie es mir bei vielen Angelverbänden geht- da erkenne ich halt nicht den Zweck einer Anglervertretung. So kann man im Tagesgeschäft den Zweck der Satzung ignorieren oder verheimlichen.

Ich denke auch, am Ende zählt nicht alleine die Satzung, sondern das Ergebnis der Arbeit! Wenn wir Naturschutz nicht in der Satzung haben, schliesst es das aber nicht automatisch aus, oder? Oder sind alle nicht in Vereinen oder Verbänden organisierten Angler keine Naturschützer?


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Februar 2019)

Mein Hinweis auf die Satzung des Vereins bezüglich Naturschutz war an sich nicht Sarkasmus (wie Georg anfragte) auch nicht die Frage nach Fehlendem, sondern eher tiefgründiger Humor wie er in München einen Namen hat, nämlich "Karl Valentin" 

Aber wenn schon von dir angesprochen:
Mit deinem Beispiel ADAC hast du natürlich eine Steilvorlage gebracht, dass sich Interessenvertretung wie Automobil oder eben auch transferiert auf Angeln nicht mit Naturschutzgedanken, auch in einer Satzung formuliert, explizit, also zwangsläufig, ausschließen muss, sondern den Interessen seiner Mitglieder zugute kommen kann ... der ADAC versteht es.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Mein Hinweis auf die Satzung des Vereins bezüglich Naturschutz war an sich nicht Sarkasmus (wie Georg anfragte) auch nicht die Frage nach Fehlendem, sondern eher tiefgründiger Humor wie er in München einen Namen hat, nämlich "Karl Valentin"



Guck mal, für Karl Valentin bin ich zu norddeutsch 



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ... der ADAC versteht es.


 Das können wir so stehen lassen, oder?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (13. Februar 2019)

@Fischerbandit1000,
ich weiß nicht ob man jemanden für solch eine Aufgabe beglückwünschen sollte
aber ich ziehe vor jedem den Hut der sich dermaßen ehrenamtlich einsetzt
und beglückwünsche somit all jene Angler welche daraus ihren Nutzen ziehen können.

Wünsche viel Erfolg bei Deiner / Eurer Arbeit


----------



## Meefo 46 (13. Februar 2019)

Moin .

Lars Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Februar 2019)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> @Fischerbandit1000,
> ich weiß nicht ob man jemanden für solch eine Aufgabe beglückwünschen sollte
> aber ich ziehe vor jedem den Hut der sich dermaßen ehrenamtlich einsetzt
> und beglückwünsche somit all jene Angler welche daraus ihren Nutzen ziehen können.
> ...



Danke! Wichtig ist hierbei halt auch immer, dass ein Arbeitgeber solchen (ehrenamtlichen) Aufgaben offen gegenübersteht und dem zustimmt.


----------



## Fischfred (14. Februar 2019)

@Fisherbandit1000 
Lars, es ist gut  das die ,,Sparte Angeln,, nun auf den Weg ist. 
Es droht erneut Ungemach für uns Angler im Fehmarn Belt.  
Den Schutzgebieten wird die Wirkung als solches abgesprochen...so wie ich meine auch weiterhin ohne wissenschaftlichen Nachweis und sachlichen Grund.
Aber da bist du ja sicher schon wieder ganz weit vorn
LG Fred


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Februar 2019)

Irgendwie hat sich das schon länger abgezeichnet,
Es ist auch nur folgerichtig.
Ich gratuliere diesem Verband, dass er eine so kompetente Wahl getroffen hat.
Dir Lars wünsche ich allzeit ein glückliches Händchen und eine gehörige Portion Scharfsinn


----------



## Grünknochen (14. Februar 2019)

Fischfred schrieb:


> @Fisherbandit1000
> Lars, es ist gut  das die ,,Sparte Angeln,, nun auf den Weg ist.
> Es droht erneut Ungemach für uns Angler im Fehmarn Belt.
> Den Schutzgebieten wird die Wirkung als solches abgesprochen...so wie ich meine auch weiterhin ohne wissenschaftlichen Nachweis und sachlichen Grund.
> ...



Und zwar wegen des Schleppnetzgebrauchs der gewerblichen Fischerei, die nur über die GFP regelbar ist.


----------



## Fischfred (14. Februar 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Und zwar wegen des Schleppnetzgebrauchs der gewerblichen Fischerei, die nur über die GFP regelbar ist.



@Grünknochen
Das sehe ich aber ganz anderst!!! Von wegen nur Schleppnetzfischen.


Außerdem fordert die Partei Nachbesserungen der Bundesregierung für echte Schutzzonen in Nord- und Ostsee. Regionen, die wirlich geeignet sind, damit Fischbestände sich regenieren können und wo vor allem keinerlei Fischfang erlaubt ist.

KEINERLEI FISCHEREI  !!!  lese ich da.
Und rate mal wo dann Die Verbotszonen sein werden....merkste was
Beste Grüße


----------

